# Dog won't eat beef



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Here is my other quandry for today. My darling little diva of a sheltie will NOT eat anything beef. Ground beef, beef and tripe, steak, stew meat, liver, beef heart. I have tried everything, searing it, smother in peanut butter which she loves, hiding it in cottage cheese, mixing with another meat, she eats around by won't eat the beef. She is on day 6 of not eating as tough love worked before but she is not budging and getting pretty skinny. How critical is it that she eat beef? Right now she will eat any part of chicken, game hen, duck, turkey, and lamb lung. Eggs, dehydrated liver, and mackarel. I think that's all we have tried so far. Any hints or should I just let it go?


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

If the dog won't eat it and still eating a good variety of other meats and organs, it shouldn't be a call for concern. Beef has larger quanities of certain vitamins like CoQ10 but there certainly shouldn't be a vitamin deficiency just because of a lack of beef.

Tried beef heart? Very nutrient dense, cut it into slices, lightly sear it with some butter and garlic and if he won't eat you can!

If you're concerned about his lack of red meat intake, perhaps you can sample some novel alternatives like buffalo, kangaroo or emu. Just a thought.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*Dog Not Eating beef*

I might order a small of amount of emu. She seems to like fowl the best. If she won't eat it my other dogs will. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I would hate not to have beef in the diet but if it isn't edible, it isn't edible! I value it for the zinc content and the higher omega 3 than some meats. It could be she is allergic or intolerant of it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Here is my other quandry for today. My darling little diva of a sheltie will NOT eat anything beef. Ground beef, beef and tripe, steak, stew meat, liver, beef heart. I have tried everything, searing it, smother in peanut butter which she loves, hiding it in cottage cheese, mixing with another meat, she eats around by won't eat the beef. She is on day 6 of not eating as tough love worked before but she is not budging and getting pretty skinny. How critical is it that she eat beef? Right now she will eat any part of chicken, game hen, duck, turkey, and lamb lung. Eggs, dehydrated liver, and mackarel. I think that's all we have tried so far. Any hints or should I just let it go?


is this the diva who just gave birth? or the one on the pillow in need of her crown? : )

does she eat lamb and pork? would she eat lisa's llama, do you suppose?

wanna bring her over and i'll try? LOL

i think it's important that dogs eat red meat....i don't know that it has to be from a cow....but red meat has such great nutrients, especially for bone marrow and general health of the blood....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*She is my Sheltie Diva*

The Collie is the one with the 2 month old litter and she will eat anything that's not nailed down. I gave my sheltie some turkey and beef liver and she actually ate it all. I will try emu and maybe pick up some llama. If she doesn't eat something I know the others will. She drive me crazy - I can't stand picky eaters. I appreciate the imput and I will keep trying stuff until I find something she will work with. Wow, 20 pounds and the most stubborn dog I own.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you tried venison for a source of red meat?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*Dog won't eat beef - Update*

Well I let my diva have her chicken but threw in some beef liver. She ate everything. What a pain. 6 days she won't touch anything beef then I add liver to chicken and she gobbles it up. I will just add small amounts of red meat to her chicken, turkey or duck. Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sometimes they give us that tiny little inch to allow us to THINK we've won LOL

good for you......we must always find ways to be smarter than our dogs....sometimes it's not so easy, eh?


----------

